# port st joe



## jtc1976 (Mar 21, 2012)

coming down the 1st of april for a week and was looking for some fishing reports?


----------



## Capt Brandon (Mar 21, 2012)

Spanish seem to be everywhere now and Kings might be here by the first. Cobia are also starting to arrive. Just heard a 49lb'er was caught off Mexico Beach 2 days ago.

Gags will also open on April 1st in Franklin County (Apalachicola).

I'll update if I hear anything else.


----------



## nickel back (Mar 22, 2012)

I will be down April 21st for my first time down there,going to stay  a week,hope I will not be to late on Spanish run,looking to have a some good times and watch my son have a blast.Thanks for the report  Capt Brandon.

NB


----------



## Capt Brandon (Mar 22, 2012)

No problem. I don't get much time to fish, but I talk to the marinas and charter captains quite a bit. I'll try to update when I can.


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Mar 22, 2012)

Spanish are still thick in the bay and are starting to run the beaches. It won't be long until the buoy line will be loaded. I am working a trip tomorrow and Tuesday. I will try and update then.


----------



## Slayer (Mar 22, 2012)

I will also be down the 3rd week of april...we are staying on the canal at mexico beach and will have a boat slip also...hoping to bust a few cobia while there!!!!!!


----------



## Mac (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for the report  I will be down that week also


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 23, 2012)

Slayer said:


> I will also be down the 3rd week of april...we are staying on the canal at mexico beach and will have a boat slip also...hoping to bust a few cobia while there!!!!!!



Let me know how it goes...


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 23, 2012)

recurve36 said:


> Spanish are still thick in the bay and are starting to run the beaches. It won't be long until the buoy line will be loaded. I am working a trip tomorrow and Tuesday. I will try and update then.



Are the flounder working yet?


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Mar 23, 2012)

Fished offshore today on charter. Tons of red snapper and saw some fine grouper also. We got a few beeliners,triggers and lots of whitebone progies.  And for you Mr. Parker the flounder are getting thick!


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Mar 23, 2012)

Sounds promising...


----------



## Slayer (Mar 25, 2012)

*Beeliner??????*

I know this may sound odd...but how do you target beeliners????  I have yet to catch one...have fished carrabelle and Mexico Beach......Have been able to find the ever endangered Red Snapper, but never a beeliner...Differnt bottom??? Bait?????   I use a knocker rig for red snapper.....I will add that I havent fished anything but the carbodies at Mexico beach...never had too





recurve36 said:


> Fished offshore today on charter. Tons of red snapper and saw some fine grouper also. We got a few beeliners,triggers and lots of whitebone progies.  And for you Mr. Parker the flounder are getting thick!


----------



## Mak-n-Memories (Mar 25, 2012)

deeper water


----------



## d-a (Mar 25, 2012)

I've found b liners in as shallow water as 60ft. But there smaller. My best two b liner spots are in 100 ft and there generally 15-19 inches in size. I do happen to catch them deeper but they all seem about the same size as my shallower spots that are loaded up with them. There up in the water colum more and like squid best. I useally use a double chicken rig with size 1 or even size 2 circle hooks. When you find them it's not uncommon to get a boat limit in 30-45 mins if your patient enough to double them up. 

d-a


----------



## fireant21 (Mar 25, 2012)

Fished around Black's island for 4 hours yesterday afternoon. Started out with a fluke rig but only had one fish break off with no other takers. I swallowed my eliteism and switched to a jig and gulp shrimp. Fished it slow to medium speed, raising the rod tip every three to four seconds. What a difference this change made!

I caught three limits of trout in the last two hours, one puppy red and three flounder. All the trout were in the 17" range, but the flounders were small in the 13" range.

Saw several other boats in the area but not everyone was catching fish, not sure what they were doing but they were not throwing popping cork rigs and neither did I. Find the spotty bottom and its on. Depth was 2-4 feet.


----------



## bowandgun (Mar 27, 2012)

I went to Pt Joe Mar 16 and caught some real nice trout on topwater and mirrorlures, also caught three nice ones on plastic jigs.  Mackerel were thick, trolled silver spoons and caught 6 in one hour.  My son had a blast.


----------



## GOB-L-R (Mar 27, 2012)

I am headed down Saturday with my two boys.  I don't have much experience with the Spanish.  Any particular area or water depth to target?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## Beehaw (Mar 27, 2012)

bowandgun said:


> I went to Pt Joe Mar 16 and caught some real nice trout on topwater and mirrorlures, also caught three nice ones on plastic jigs.  Mackerel were thick, trolled silver spoons and caught 6 in one hour.  My son had a blast.



What speed were you trolling?


----------



## bowandgun (Mar 28, 2012)

I was idling as slow as the 115 outboard would go, I used a silver spoon about 3 inches long with orange beads on the front and a silver headed, chartreuse mylar pompano jig.  They really hit the jig.  When I got one, I would stop and cast with the jigs too.  They were off the State park, we launched at the ramp in the park.  Good luck.


----------



## DAWG FAN (Apr 4, 2012)

*Psj*

Fished Saturday, Sunday, Monday. Had a big storm come thru Satruday and churned the water up pretty good. Had a decent trout and flounder bite before that happened, afterwards not so good. Did get on some sheepshead Monday. Finished up with 34 sheeps, 8 trout, 5 flounder, 1 red.


----------



## fairweather (Apr 4, 2012)

Did you get the sheeps in the bay? I've never been so fortunate, but then I've never really targeted them either. Great catch!


----------



## DAWG FAN (Apr 5, 2012)

*Psj*

Found the sheeps in 28' of water just out of bay.


----------



## fairweather (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the info Dawg!


----------

